# Triad, lets talk about it!



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

One of the very first things I posted to here was a thread on triads. I am very interested in understand it better.


http://http://personalitycafe.com/articles/4791-enneagram-triads.html


What do we know about it? Is there a recommended test?

I took a paid test once that was offered free and came out 5>1>3. I very much related to what information came with it.

So, since that thread above is closed and this is something I am interested in exploring I thought I might open a new one.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Triad theory isn't very explored in Enneagram typing (there is plenty of support behind it by the users, but not necessarily those who can format tests or bring real attention to it). I remember seeing a test once before concerning tritypes when I was researching that area of Enneagram theory, but it was, unfortunately, a pay-to-use test. From what I've read, though, I most identify with Tritype 8-2-5.

Your link is also broken.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Weird...I tried it again and it failed.

If you go to my profile and search my posts, go to the very last page which is my first few posts you can find it titled Triads.

And how, I would be very interested in it. I will look through my email and see if I can locate my test results for an example.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

FOUND IT:

Congratulations!
You have finished the complete Enneacards Test.
We recommend that you print or save this report.
Your results will not be saved by Enneagram Explorations. 
This report has been sent to you by email.Enneacards Enneagram Personality Report

Below you will find your top ranked Enneacard, your six card Enneaspread and your Tritype. If you also took the Instinctual Subtypes Test, your Instinctual Subtype Report will be found below as well.
The Enneacards Test reveals a great deal more than your dominant Enneagram Type. Please take the time to carefully read this report to fully benefit from the profound insights into your behavior, values, and motivation this test reveals.
The Enneacards Test was given to you in two parts. The first part revealed your Enneaspread. The second part revealed your Tritype. To determine your most likely Enneagram Type, you were asked to choose between the results from both sections of the test. 
This test employs a sophisticated use of pattern sets based on extensive research into the language usage and self-image of each Enneagram Type. The order in which you were shown the Enneacards was predetermined to yield the most accurate results. The first three sets of Enneacards you were shown were arranged in one order and the second three sets of Enneacards were arranged in a different order. This was done to improve the accuracy of your rankings and to yield both your Enneaspread and Tritype. 
How does the test work? 
In the first section of the test you were asked to choose the Enneacard that was most like you out of a set of three Enneacards six times. This has resulted in your choosing a total of six Enneacards from a set of eighteen. These six Enneacards comprise your Enneaspread. From these six, you were asked to choose two final Enneacards and then you were asked to choose between your top two choices. 
In the second section of the test you were again asked to choose the Enneacard that was most like you out of a set of three Enneacards six times. However, this time the Enneacards were in a new order. This was done to determine your Tritype, your dominant Enneagram Type in each of the three Enneagram centers:head, heart and gut.

Your Enneacards Enneagram Personality Report
Your Top Ranked Enneacard
Enneagram Type 5:
Observer, Investigator, Thinker, Sage or Voyeur
Overview
You want to be intelligent, informed, knowledgeable and perceptive. More importantly, you want to be self-sufficient and not have the entanglements of obligation. You see yourself as intellectual, dispassionate and investigative. You would like others to see you as rational, logical and scholarly. Your idealized image is that you are thoughtful and wise.
Private and solitary by nature, you like to be invisible until you are ready to reveal yourself. You tend to stay on the sidelines preferring to meet the world with your mind. You prefer to play the role of detached observer or investigator. In general, you see the world as intrusive, overwhelming and chaotic—often demanding too much and giving too little in return. As a result, to manage the fear of not knowing, you conserve your energy and focus your attention on acquiring the information necessary to make sense out of the chaos. 
Studious and scholarly, you develop expertise in any area that is of interest to you, often in more than one field. You believe that knowledge is power and feel it is imperative that you be intellectually astute as a means of survival. Often scientific, you have unparalleled powers of mental perception due in part to your ability to remain detached and unaffected by your emotions. You have an inquisitive and observant nature with an insatiable appetite for information. You like to think things through before offering your perceptive insights regarding systems, people or how the world works.
Avoiding the glaring light of scrutiny, you seek the safety of camouflage. When you feel that you lack intellect, you become withdrawn, isolated and reclusive. You see yourself as intense, unexpected, original and different from others. You are private and introspective, although others may think of you as anti-social, secretive, remote and eccentric. You are not afraid to point out the 'emperor who has no clothes' and your wonderful sense of humor is based on postulating the absurd. Rather than the wave crashing on the shore, you have the strength of the undertow and know exactly when to give or withhold your involvement and information to have the greatest impact.

Need 
Fearing intrusion, you need to keep yourself hidden and camouflaged. However intellectual you may be, you often feel vulnerable and exposed like an animal without fur. You need time alone to recharge and for others to not place high demands on your time or energy. It is essential for your well being that your mind is clear, your life uncluttered, and that you have the autonomy to control your time. 
Avoid
You avoid standing out and/or being misinterpreted. You also avoid pretentious or ostentatious displays. You may find small talk or a brainstorming session at work to be an insufferable waste of time. You fear annihilation, contamination, and being fully embodied – as you feel more comfortable being with your thoughts than in your body. Because you prefer to live a life that isn't weighed down by attachments – either material or relational – you also avoid surplus of any kind. The one exception might be a library of resources.
Virtue
Your greatest strengths are your clear objectivity and your penetrating insight that is unfettered by emotions. You have an innate ability to gather information and create systems to assess and categorize data in a clear and concise manner. Mentally astute, you are able to observe, study and track even the smallest details, often developing expertise in many areas. Underneath your shyness and reserve, you are a kindhearted and giving person. You are also very loyal to and supportive of those you trust. 
Vice
Your vice is avarice. This can manifest as a greedy hording of yourself, your time, your energy and/or your things. Be careful of your tendency to observe the world through a peephole. It can keep you isolated and out of touch with human concerns. Be aware of your tendency to withdraw into your ivory tower of ideas. Others may start to see you as arrogant and unfeeling. Being dispassionate and 'cool as a cucumber' is good in an emergency but hard on relationships. 
Attention
Your attention goes to observing the world, hiding or withholding to protect yourself and gathering information for the purpose of knowing and understanding. Hesitant and reluctant to engage, you search for factual data, seeking reason, logic and objectivity.
Spiritual Path
Your spiritual path is to reclaim a sense of non-attachment and experience omniscience—true knowing from a higher source. Spiritual growth will come when you offer freely of yourself to others without fear of incurring obligation and realize that mere information can never be a substitute for true direct knowing.
Mantra 
Your map of the world is a mental construct, not the actual territory. For deeper knowing, remember to include your feelings as they yield important information in any equation. As a rule, you believe that there is always more that can be learned, known and understood. It is helpful to recognize when you know enough to make a decision.
Wing
If you are the Enneagram Type 5 with the 4 Wing, you desire to appear imaginative. You see yourself as aloof, understated, penetrating, intuitive, inquisitive and quiet.
If you are the Enneagram Type 5 with the 6 Wing, you desire to appear intellectual. You see yourself as changeable, receptive, careful, whimsical and trustworthy.

Famous 5s 
St. Thomas Aquinas, Issac Asimov, Samuel Beckett, The Buddha, Tim Burton, David Byrne, Richard Chamberlain, Agatha Christie, Montgomery Clift, Michael Crichton, Daniel Day-Lewis, René Descartes, Joan Didion, Joe DiMaggio, Amelia Earhart, Albert Einstein, T.S. Eliot, England, Ralph Fiennes, Bobby Fischer, Peter Gabriel, Greta Garbo, Bill Gates, J. Paul Getty, Jane Goodall, H.R. Haldeman, Hildegarde of Bingen, Alfred Hitchcock, Anthony Hopkins, Howard Hughes, Ted Kaczynski, Franz Kafka, Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, Dean Koontz, Stanley Kubrick, Gary Larson, Annie Leibowitz, George Lucas, David Lynch, Norman MacLean, Robert MacNeil, Leonard Maltin, Timothy McVeigh, Natalie Merchant, Sam Neill, Georgia O'Keefe, J. Robert Oppenheimer, Al Pacino, Michelle Pfeiffer, John D. Rockefeller, Jr., Oliver Sacks, Jean-Paul Sartre, Scrooge, Sister Wendy, George Stephanopoulos, Madeleine Stowe, Jules Verne, Max Von Sydow, Ken Wilber.
All content Katherine Chernick Fauvre, David W. Fauvre, Enneagram Explorations, © 1995-2008 


Enneagram Type 5

Your Enneaspread Results
Your top ranked "Enneaspread" Enneacard is Type 1
Your 2nd ranked "Enneaspread" Enneacard is Type 5

Type 1 
Type 5 


Type 4 
Type 9 

Type 3 
Type 6 
Your 6 Card Enneaspread Interpretation

Your Enneaspread
The Enneacards Test was originally developed to quickly and easily determine Enneagram Type. We soon found that not only was the test very accurate, but also that the final grouping of six Enneacards revealed additional key personality traits. It is important to look for certain patterns in your Enneaspread.
Are your top two ranked Enneacards the same Type and a pair?
How many head, heart or gut Type Enneacards did you choose?
Is a potential wing indicated?

You have all three Focused Responder Enneacards
(Enneagram Types: 1, 3 & 5) in your Enneaspread.
You see yourself as controlled, disciplined, tenacious and pragmatic. You avoid error and sloppiness in your work and people who over-focus on their emotions. Naturally focused and perfectionistic, you like to set goals. You prefer to respond when you have had time to assess and evaluate.
You have all three Bonders Enneacards
(Enneagram Types: 3, 6 & 9) in your Enneaspread.
Your emotional energy goes towards seeking attachments with ideas and others. You want to be bonded to people. You also want to create balance and are uncomfortable with extremes. You tend to see relationships as a part of yourself. Overall, you are positively identified with others and may have amnesia for the more difficult or negative aspects of your relationships.
You have all three Reflective Solutions Enneacards
(Enneagram Types: 4, 5 & 9) in your Enneaspread.
Naturally reserved and reflective, you see yourself as intuitive, introspective, perceptive and thoughtful. Responsible and diligent, you resist taking action that is not first well considered and thought out. You dislike making sudden changes and prefer to take time to think things through before acting. When opposed, you tend to take a step back or move away from others to evaluate your circumstances to manage problems.

Enneacard pairs: none
Potential Wing: 4, 6
What is a 'Pair'?
A pair occurs if you have two Enneacards of the same Enneagram Type anywhere in your Enneaspread. This is particularly important if your top two ranked Enneacards are a pair.
Our research suggests that if you have a 'pair' as your top two Enneacards in your Enneaspread there is a 90% probability you are that Enneagram Type. In giving the test to thousands of test takers we have seen very few exceptions to this.
Types 6 and 9
The only exception is if you are a Type 6 or 9. Sometimes a Type 6 or 9 will chose a pair of 4s or a pair of 2s as their top ranked Enneacards. So, if you have a pair of 2s or 4s as your top ranked Enneacards and you have a Type 6 or 9 in your Enneaspread, we strongly suggest that you consider Types 6 or 9 as well.
Due to the nature of the defense strategy of Type 6 and 9, we have found they have the most difficulty identifying their Enneagram Type. Type 6 is naturally doubting and seeking certainty and Type 9 is identified with aspects of all of the Types. This is particularly true with the Social Subtype of Type 6 and 9.
Types 6 and 9 are often more accurately typed by the Centers grouping of Enneacards as shown by your Tritype Results. If your top ranked Tritype Enneagram Type is a 6 or 9, there is a strong possibility that you are one of those Types.
This is true even if your top ranked Type overall in this report is not a 6 or 9. In testing, both 6 and 9 tend to focus on their behavior and how they feel they should be, could be, want to be or might be, instead who they actually are. This makes testing very difficult for these Types.
In summary, if you have any Type 6 or 9 Enneacards in either your Enneaspread or Tritype results, we recommend you take a few minutes to explore Type 6 or 9.
If you have a 6 in your Enneaspread. We suggest that you read the Personality Report for the 6. If you have a 9 in your Enneaspread. We suggest that you read the Personality Report for the 9.
Does my Enneaspread suggest my Instinctual Subtype?
Often it does. We find that Sexual Subtypes will often choose the Type 4 Enneacard, particularly the one with a green border. For example, a Sexual 7, often has Types 4 and 7 as their two top ranked Enneacards.
We find that strong Social Subtypes will often choose the 1,2,6 or 7 Enneacards. For example, a Social 2, often chooses 7 as one of their two top ranked Enneacards.
We find that Self-Preservation Subtype will often choose gut center (8-9-1) Enneacards even if they are not a gut type. For example, a Self-Preservation 3, may have Types 8 and 1 in their Enneaspread.
As this is not conclusive, we highly recommend you take the Instinctual Subtypes Test. However, your Enneaspread pattern reveals much more about you than your dominate Enneagram Type.



*Your Tritype Results*
You ranked the Head Center as your preferred Enneagram Center
Within the Head Center, you prefer to use Type 5

Type 5 
Type 5 
You ranked the Gut Center as your next most preferred Center
Within the Gut Center, you prefer to use Type 1

Type 1 
Type 1 
You ranked the Heart Center as your least preferred Center
Within the Heart Center, you prefer to use Type 3

Type 3 
Type 3 


Understanding your Tritype Spread 
What is the Tritype?
The Enneagram is a trialectic system. The Tritype concept suggests we have three Enneagram Types that we use in a preferred order. These three Enneagram Types will always be located one in each of the three Enneagram centers: head (5,6,7), heart (2,3,4) and gut (8,9,1). This concept has been researched and developed extensively by Enneagram Explorations. The term Tritype means three types.

You have all three Focused Responder Enneacards
(Enneagram Types: 1, 3 & 5) in your Tritype.
You see yourself as controlled, disciplined, tenacious and pragmatic. You avoid error and sloppiness in your work and people who over-focus on their emotions. Naturally focused and perfectionistic, you like to set goals. You prefer to respond when you have had time to assess and evaluate.


How the Tritype works 
Your Tritype is like your own unique Enneagram thumbprint. It shows the strategies you employ to negotiate life and what motivates you. Further, it reveals why you are different from others of the same Enneagram Type with a different Tritype. Although one of the three Types in your Tritype is dominant, or your primary Enneagram Type, the other two Types play a large role in your life. 
What is surprising is that these two other Types are not always the Types along the lines of connection (the lines connected to your primary Type by the Enneagram symbol). For example, if you are a Type 9, even though a line on the Enneagram connects you to Types 3 and 6, you may or may not have Type 3 and or Type 6 as part of your Tritype. You could have a Tritype of 9-2-6 or 9-3-6 or 9-4-6 or 9-2-5, 9-2-7 and so on. 
Someone with a Tritype of 4-6-8 will predominantly use Type 4. However, if the Type 4 strategies don't work they will next use the strategies of Type 6 and then Type 8. Enneagram Type 4 will still be in charge, however, when the 4 strategy fails to produce results and all permutations (wings and lines of connections) of Type 4 have been exhausted, the person with this Tritype will then shift to use their dominate Type in each of the two other centers, 6 in the head center and 8 in the gut center to manage problems and create solutions. 
Someone who's primary Enneagram Type is 8 could have a Tritype configuration of 8-7-4. This Tritype combination describes a person who is strong and who seeks solutions (8), options (7) and meaning (4). What is fascinating is that if the strategy of Type 8 fails to give the desired results of overcoming obstacles, this person would then employ the strategy of Type 7 and then if needed Type 4.
Tritype Examples
Those with the same Enneagram Type, but a different Tritype, will have distinct differences in their motivation and strategy. For example, if you were an 8-7-4 you would have secondary strategies that are very different than an 8-2-6. The 8-7-4 is a fast paced creative, feelingful and optimistic 8 whereas the 8-2-6 is a more cynical, loyal and helpful 8. Further, if you are the 8-7-4 Type 8, you may relate more to a 7-4-8 than another Type 8 that has a different Tritype.
The Tritype also explains why individuals sharing the same three fixations may have more in common than those sharing only the their primary Enneagram Type. For example those with a Tritype of 4-6-8, 6-8-4 and 8-4-6 would share the same three strategies for dealing with life and have a lot in common.
Understanding the Tritype in practice
Just as with your primary Enneagram Type you will experience the other Types in your Tritype in both positive and negative ways. You will experience both the high and low sides of the expression of the three Types in your Tritype.
On the positive side, if someone with a Tritype of 8-7-4, finds that taking charge like an 8 isn't working, they may try to lighten up or be positive like a 7, and if that doesn't work, they may search for meaning like a 4. Here the person is using the high side or more positive solution of each Enneagram Type. On the negative side, if an 8-7-4 feels disempowered and unable to direct their circumstances like an 8, they may feel over-extended and become scattered like a 7 and then may feel painfully lacking like a 4. 
Another example would be a 4-6-8. Here we have a more aggressive and reactive Type 4 than a 4-9-5, who would be more withdrawn and avoidant. Another example would be a 9-7-2. This would be the Type 9 with a very rosy and positive outlook desiring easygoing relationships. A 9-5-3 would be the kind of 9 who is more intellectual, perfectionist and focused on efficiency with less of an emphasis on maintaining harmonious relationships.
How your Tritype was determined and what it means about you.
In the second half of the Enneacards Test, you were asked to rank Enneacards to determine your preferred Enneagram Type in each of the three Enneagram centers: head, heart and gut. You were then asked to rank your choices among the three centers. This revealed your preferred Enneagram Type in each center, in order of preference or your Tritype. This identified your possible Tritype. Now you will want to explore how this is or isn't true for you.
Difficulty determining your Enneagram Type.
When it is difficult to determine your primary Enneagram Type it can be helpful to try and first determine your Tritype. Understanding the Tritype also helps clear up look-a-likes. 
We suggest you take the time to learn about all three Enneagram Types in your Tritype. Additionally, if you are still unsure of your Enneagram Type, research has shown, that there is a very high probability that your actual Enneagram Type is among the three Types in your Tritype. With observation, you can determine which of the 3 Types is the CEO. Identifying and confirming your dominant Enneagram Type is an essential part of the transformation process. Do not be discouraged if it takes time, as the process itself will give you many valuable insights.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

That's very interesting, and looks to offer more insight than the Enneagram type alone does. It's a shame that test isn't free any longer. It does seem, however, it expands into areas that don't fit traditional tritype theory. Have you studied triads beyond that testing, and if so, have you found it fits or rejects what is traditionally accepted as what a triad is?


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

> Fearing intrusion, you need to keep yourself hidden and camouflaged. However intellectual you may be, you often feel vulnerable and exposed like an animal without fur.


I find the descriptions of point Five can often be so visceral they leave no doubt in my mind that that is my core type. For example when I see descriptions of Fives being "all nerve endings" or that they experience life as though they were "walking through thorn bushes without any skin." Those kinds of metaphorical descriptions really convey how I've always experienced life.


The Enneaspread/Tritype idea seems analogous to the ordering of cognitive preferences in Myers' system. I've never taken the Fauvre's tritype test. When I read Riso and Hudson's _Wisdom of the Enneagram_, I concluded that I have a 5w4-4w5-9w1 trifix as those were they only wing-based subtypes I identified with much. 

It works for me. Different systems work for different people.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I actually relate a lot to my tritype. I see the tritype as a way to explain things about yourself that your core type can't. My tritype would be 9w8-7w8-4w5.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

You know the more I study the enneagram the more this stuff gets complicated, lol.
First I had to find my e-type, then I had to figure out the whole wings business, and then after that there was the issue of stackings, and now I have to deal with triads?!! Hah.
Based on an early preliminary study of the theory my tritype is currently: 9-4-7. But it'll probably change as I look more into it.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Grey said:


> That's very interesting, and looks to offer more insight than the Enneagram type alone does. It's a shame that test isn't free any longer. It does seem, however, it expands into areas that don't fit traditional tritype theory. Have you studied triads beyond that testing, and if so, have you found it fits or rejects what is traditionally accepted as what a triad is?


No, I really havent explored it at all. I was impressed with the results of this however. It was very accurate.

What do you know about the Triad?


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I actually relate a lot to my tritype. I see the tritype as a way to explain things about yourself that your core type can't. My tritype would be 9w8-7w8-4w5.


 
Do most tritypes have wings? and how was this determined????? (your tritype)


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Mizmar said:


> I find the descriptions of point Five can often be so visceral they leave no doubt in my mind that that is my core type. For example when I see descriptions of Fives being "all nerve endings" or that they experience life as though they were "walking through thorn bushes without any skin." Those kinds of metaphorical descriptions really convey how I've always experienced life.
> 
> 
> The Enneaspread/Tritype idea seems analogous to the ordering of cognitive preferences in Myers' system. I've never taken the Fauvre's tritype test. When I read Riso and Hudson's _Wisdom of the Enneagram_, I concluded that I have a 5w4-4w5-9w1 trifix as those were they only wing-based subtypes I identified with much.
> ...


 
Again, how did you determine yours?

Thanks!


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

My knowledge of the Triad is essentially limited, mostly because the resources I've come across are based in forums and not true exploratory works. Essentially, what I do know is this:


Like how wings are determined, your Triad can only be of one type from the Head, one from the Heart, and one from the Gut Groups. No one can have a tritype of 2-3-4 or 5-6-2 simply because it does not work in that fashion.
Triads supposedly work in the way of 'first-second-third'; that is, you adopt the first type as your dominant strategy of dealing with the world, and if that does not work, opt for the second type after, and usually use a combination of the second and third types after that.
Besides the tools the Triad gives you, it also demonstrates the blending of types. If you are a 1-5-2, for example, you will likely be very perfectionistic and focused on what is right in the world (1), seeking to learn to perfect and defend yourself against the world (5), and draw your efforts through achieving in certain areas, possibly those that will impress others (3). This goes for good and bad traits.
Triad wings are determined just as the wings of your dominant type are. If your triad has no wings, you are balanced in all three types. More often than not, however, you will have wings for all three. What was 1-5-2 may become 1w9-5w4-2w3.
That's the extent of what I know, and it's not very deep to begin with. I may even be wrong.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> Do most tritypes have wings? and how was this determined????? (your tritype)


All tritypes have wings. In fact, once you start going deeper into the enneagram, you'll notice that they actually have subwings as well. I determined my tritype by going to a website which specializes in the enneagram (and it's by invite only) and just discussing it there.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> Again, how did you determine yours?
> 
> Thanks!


Oops. I didn't see this till now, but in answer to your question I can't say I put much thought into what my tritype is, or what my tri-points' wings are. When I read _Wisdom of the Enneagram_ it was just those three subtypes whose descriptions I saw the most of myself in. So I just adopted that as my tritype.

MyLittleBlackHeart, what do you think of the following description of the 5-1-3?



> *5-1-3*: exacting, methodical, organized and fairly self-righteous, these Fives have a compulsive need for logic and order in their environment. They are hard-working and more practical and pragmatic than other Fives, focusing on the efficiency and improvement of the systems that interest them. They also enjoy and expect receiving the deserved recognition for their efforts, considering their time and involvement very precious. This tritype is one of the most cool-headed, rigid and self-controlled.
> typical subtypes: self-preserving, social, 5w6
> similar tritypes: 5-3-1, 3-5-1, 1-5-3
> flavours: exigent, methodical, formal and efficient


Source: Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type Five


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

*Thank you for sharing this, very interesting indeed! I would be interested in seeing the other 5 combo, 5-3-1 to see if it is a closer fit. I dont know if you have it available to you? (*thanks!)*




*5-1-3*:

1. *exacting, methodical, organized* YES, THIS IS VERY TRUE....

2. *and fairly self-righteous*, I HAD TO LOOK A HOW THIS IS CLEARLY DEFINED, I HAVE BEEN CALLED A GOOD-TW0-SHOES A LOT IN MY LIFE, OR CALLED STUCK-UP. I DO NOT LOOK OUT TOWARD PEOPLE AND JUDGE THEM WITH IT, I MAKE MYSELF WALK THAT LINE AND AM VERY JUDGEMENTAL AGAINST MYSELF.
*self-righteous*
_adjective_sanctimonious, smug, pious, superior, complacent, hypocritical, pi _(Brit. slang)_, too good to be true, self-satisfied, goody-goody _(informal)_, holier-than-thou, priggish, pietistic, pharisaic_self-righteous reformers_

3. *these Fives have a* *compulsive need for logic and order in their environment.* AGAIN, TRUE

4.* They are hard-working and more practical and pragmatic than other Fives, focusing on the efficiency and improvement of the systems that interest them. *VERY MUCH SO, EVEN MY JOB IS A PROCESSES AND PROCEEDURES POSITION WITHIN THE HIGHEST ESCHELON OF A VERY LARGE CORPORATION. INEFFICIENCY MAKES ME FEEL INSANE.

5.* They also enjoy and expect receiving the deserved recognition for their efforts, considering their time and involvement very precious.* THIS IS TRUE, BUT NOT IN A DRAMATIC MANNER….AS LONG AS I AM PROMOTED AND COMPENTSATED FAIRLY THAT IS ALL I NEED. AND YES, MY TIME IS INVALUABLE…I ONLY GIVE IT WHERE IT IS IMPORTANT.

6. *This tritype is one of the most cool-headed, rigid and self-controlled.* I DON’T MELT DOWN UNLESS THINGS ARE REALLY, REALLY BAD….THIS IS TRUE TO THE POINT I HAVE BEEN ACCUSED OF BEING VERY COLD/DEAD/UNFEELING BECAUSE OF HOW I HANDLE A CRISIS.

typical subtypes: self-preserving, social, 5w6
similar tritypes: 5-3-1, 3-5-1, 1-5-3
*flavours: exigent, methodical, formal and efficient* YES, VERY MUCH SO (ALL BUSINESS) UNLESS YOU KNOW ME WELL, THEN I WILL LET ‘MY HAIR DOWN’.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

From my own experience, environmental factors had a big effect on the other types that became predominant in me after my actual type.

6w7-4w3-1/9.... I mistook myself for a very 3ish 4 for a long time, that came from being rejected due to being the 'weird' kid from a young age, my mum came out with the 'Being different isn't a bad thing ' philosophy. I'm not sure about 1/9, disintergration and severe lack of Te make it indistinct.


In another way; other than environmental influence, I think of it as the center of each triad personal to you. (Disregarding the fact there are two other triads

HEAD HEART GUT
POSITIVEOUTLOOK REACTIVE COMPETENT
*ASSERTIVE *_WITHDRAWN _COMPLIANT


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> *Thank you for sharing this, very interesting indeed! I would be interested in seeing the other 5 combo, 5-3-1 to see if it is a closer fit. I dont know if you have it available to you? (*thanks!)*


I shared the link in the above post but it camouflages itself so I'll post it again here: Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type Five

Thus far the blogger has only done tritype descriptions for the Five and the One (the latter is here).

Her description of the 5-4-9 backs up my own self-typing, I would say, including the part about being "disorganized and painfully avoidant".

She also does the 5-3-1:


> *5-3-1*: one of the most cold-blooded and self-controlled of the Fives, this tritype is remarkably efficient, hard-working and competent, although a little bit anal as well. They demand recognition for their contributions and are fairly concerned with their image and intellectual value. Somewhat self-righteous and impatient with others, they are however pragmatic and tactful enough not to compromise their goals by being too inflexible. These Fives are very clever, self-confident, perfectionist, arrogant and glacial.
> typical subtypes: social, self-preserving, 5w6
> similar tritypes: 5-1-3, 3-5-1
> flavours: cold, composed, efficient and self-important


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

There are somethings in there I can relate to, yes. Though overall......the other for sure. Thank you again!


----------



## BlackCat (Dec 2, 2009)

Basically with Tritypes you can have one type from each of the groupings (Head, Heart, Gut). You will still have a main type, but those types also describe other parts of your personality.

It's also interesting because you have a type in your triad that you relate to least, while relating to it. That implies that people have a grouping that they relate to the least. 

For example- my Triad is 9w8-6w5-3w2. I relate to these types pretty well, but 3w2 the least out of those. That also means that I relate the least to the heart types and their motivations etc.

It's interesting, the enneagram functions in threes. There are several divisions within the enneagram, all with three types included. Three instincts... three types in your triad etc.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> There are somethings in there I can relate to, yes. Though overall......the other for sure. Thank you again!


That's how I feel about the 5-9-4. Some things seem correct but the 5-4-9 seems more precisely accurate.


----------

